# Close window



## shiphranita (Sep 12, 2007)

I am a new-new newbie, and would like to create a web contact form that closes the window after you click the "submit" button. I am using WebEasy and have the form created. At present, the container script says <onsubmit="return weCheckForm(this)"> for the submit button. I no nothing about HTML, what can I put in this script to make the window close after clicking the submit button? Or, alternatively, what would I write for a "close" button?


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ shiphranita: I'm not a user of WebEasy, so I can't tell you how to solve your problem. But I do have a suggestion: in stead of closing the web contact form after pressing submit, it is better to go to a new page after pressing submit that simply tells people that the contact form was succesfuly received by the webmaster and that should get a reply back in a couple of days. If you would close the web contact form after people press submit, many will probably think something has gone wrong and will try again...

Greetz,


----------



## shiphranita (Sep 12, 2007)

I see your point, Koos, and how that would prevent "did you get my message" messages. Does anyone know the language for that?


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ shiphranita: I think the best way to go is to use php. Take a look in this thread, but before you use it send Redcore a PM that you wish to use the script.


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

How is WebEasy currently sending the email? It would *probably* be a good idea to post the code for it that way I can check to see if it's safe or not. You don't want to get spammed and you want it to be secure.


----------

